# Picked up a crusty one.



## sludgeguy (May 16, 2022)

I haven’t looked at the serial number yet. Looks late 40’s to me.


----------



## tacochris (May 16, 2022)

sludgeguy said:


> View attachment 1627671
> 
> View attachment 1627672
> 
> ...



Beautiful bike, congrats.  Nice post-war DX.


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2022)

Frequently amazed at the "after" photos of some of these "before" original paint Schwinns. Hoping to being amazed yet again.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 16, 2022)

the scallops look odd. wonder if that is a repaint.


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2022)

Looking at the rear fender mounting bridge that might be a 1945. Black out brake arm?


----------



## BFGforme (May 16, 2022)

Angle of kickstand looks’45


----------



## GTs58 (May 16, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Angle of kickstand looks’45




Looks like the lesser angle to me. Twisted pretzel kickstand, what year were those? 😂


----------



## BFGforme (May 16, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like the lesser angle to me. Twisted pretzel kickstand, what year were those? 😂



That’s what I said, looks like lesser angle to me also


----------



## tacochris (May 16, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> That’s what I said, looks like lesser angle to me also



Looks like your heel would hit the kickstand pretty easily while pedaling....


----------



## sludgeguy (May 17, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2022)

Is your fender bridge the tubular pre war type like this one? SN C49757


----------



## sludgeguy (May 18, 2022)

Here it is


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2022)

sludgeguy said:


> View attachment 1628999View attachment 1628999
> Here it is




Hard to tell in your picture if the crank is a dogleg. This is most likely one of the lost 98,000+ 1945's.


----------



## sludgeguy (May 18, 2022)




----------



## sludgeguy (May 18, 2022)

Strange paint, if it’s been repainted it’s been a long time ago.


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2022)

sludgeguy said:


> View attachment 1629183
> Strange paint, if it’s been repainted it’s been a long time ago.




Looks like someone did a little paint touch up and painted over most of the scallops. Looks like the chain stays are slammed in against the BB shell too. The beginning of the stay EF'g process to the BB shells.


----------



## sludgeguy (May 18, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like someone did a little paint touch up and painted over most of the scallops. Looks like the chain stays are slammed in against the BB shell too. The beginning of the stay EF'g process to the BB shells.



English please?


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2022)

electro welding of the stays to the bottom bracket.


----------

